# Dollar General Cube



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 11, 2015)

So I was perusing my local Dollar General and happened to see a cube! Of course I got it. It was huge and the corners were so sharp it hurt. Once I got home I tried it out. This is by far the WORST cube I have ever tried.... ever. I have an original Rubik's. the Rubik's one is amazing compared to this. Besides being insanely lock-y and no corner cutting (which I am sure everyone can assume) the feeling was like cardboard. seriously! Image your cereal box had instructions on how to turn it into a puzzle cube after you finish your Cheerios. 

I was thinking of donating it to the "kids" area at my work but no one deserves to use this thing. It says "Greenbrier International Inc." on one of the stickers.

Here is it next to my mini Aosu, and Aulong. The Dollar General cube is about 66mm.






It looks like the pieces are cut with a rusty knife





There are no springs, and the screws are under the stickers (no caps) so I can't just adjust it without ruining the trippy stickers. Also, the middle pieces can push very far towards the center.





Better get one quick before they are all gone!


----------



## cashis (Jan 11, 2015)

Not to be rude, but why post about this?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 11, 2015)

cashis said:


> Not to be rude, but why post about this?



Because "This is the place to discuss puzzles and hardware." Also, I see this cube as humorous and think others might enjoy it.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 11, 2015)

For some reason, I have 3 of these. I wonder if it's possible to turn this in to a speed cube. I highly doubt it, though.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 11, 2015)

Aussie said:


> For some reason, I have 3 of these. I wonder if it's possible to turn this in to a speed cube. I highly doubt it, though.



I just put some maru lube in it and it got pretty fast. I'm going to try florian modding it sometime soon.


----------



## lerenard (Jan 11, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> I just put some maru lube in it and it got pretty fast. I'm going to try florian modding it sometime soon.



Lol why


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 11, 2015)

Don't waste your time. I went through about 20 of these kinds of cubes in high school just trying to make them halfway decent, nothing helps.


----------



## stoic (Jan 11, 2015)

My kids got one like this at a funfair once. Just awful, no redeeming qualities whatsoever.


----------



## rjcaste (Jan 11, 2015)

My friend's sister has this cube. I picked it up and tried to solve it, it popped twice with super slow turning and I just gave up on trying to solve it. Plus the color-scheme... even worse. I didn't think any cube could top out the original Rubik's Cube in bad quality, but this one really made it look like a speedcube.


----------



## unirox13 (Jan 11, 2015)

Might be a good puzzle to use as a decoration. Some super artsy sticker mods, globe, graffiti type stuff, etc. Something you don't plan to solve much, or ever, but is cool to look at as well as fully functional. 

Also, it might work OK as a test dummy for your first home made shape mod, assuming you've never done one. Just because it's a crappie speedcube doesn't mean there aren't any cool things that you can do with it.


----------



## Note (Jan 12, 2015)

Sheesh.. I remember when I used that as my first cube.. That combined with me first learning how to solve a 3x3, got me some of the SLOWEST times ever. I'm talking 5 minutes.. 7 minutes.. I even got 15 minutes once.. Again, it was when I was first learning but still..

If only they could sell things like guanlongs at dollar stores.. ;~;



unirox13 said:


> Might be a good puzzle to use as a decoration. Some super artsy sticker mods, globe, graffiti type stuff, etc. Something you don't plan to solve much, or ever, but is cool to look at as well as fully functional.
> 
> Also, it might work OK as a test dummy for your first home made shape mod, assuming you've never done one. Just because it's a crappie speedcube doesn't mean there aren't any cool things that you can do with it.



Heh.. That actually doesn't sound like that bad of an idea..


----------

